# Transferring funds from UK stakeholder pension to an Irish PRSA or Personal Pension



## Fatphrog (10 Sep 2009)

As the title states, I need to find a way of transferring a UK stakeholder pension policy worth about £30k to Ireland and putting it into a new pension plan into which I would want to contribute to regularly.

AFAIK, the UK revenue allows this and has a big list of approved pensions in other countries including Ireland that it allows transfers to.

I know I should probably go to a financial adviser but I was wondering if anyone here has any experience of doing this already.

Most of the stuff I can find online about pensions and moving countries concerns pensions after retirement but in this case, I am not retired and am still working.


----------



## boaber (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: Transferring funds from UK stakeholder pension to an Irish PRSA or Personal Pensi*

Have a look through these threads - hope they help with any queries you may have


----------



## Fatphrog (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: Transferring funds from UK stakeholder pension to an Irish PRSA or Personal Pensi*



> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.



Anyone who knows about this sort of thing out there?


----------



## shaking (11 Sep 2009)

*Re: Transferring funds from UK stakeholder pension to an Irish PRSA or Personal Pensi*

Fatphrog there's no problem transfering the funds across, what plan you transfer it into depends on what type of stakeholder plan it's coming from whether it's an individual plan or a company one. 

The plan that is accepting the transfer must be approved as a QROPS (Qualifying Recognised Overseas Pension Schemes) by the revenue, most life companies have preapproved products.


----------



## ccraig (11 Sep 2009)

*Re: Transferring funds from UK stakeholder pension to an Irish PRSA or Personal Pensi*

just a point to mention
sterling is extremely low at the moment, might be better to wait


----------



## 1968 (11 Sep 2009)

*Re: Transferring funds from UK stakeholder pension to an Irish PRSA or Personal Pensi*

I transferred an Irish Life Pension from the UK to Ireland about 10 years ago. I used a Gary Ellison in Portmarnock and found him very professional. He is a Financial consultant. Make sure you a clear of the fees he and the pension company will be charging first. Good luck.


----------



## boaber (11 Sep 2009)

*Re: Transferring funds from UK stakeholder pension to an Irish PRSA or Personal Pensi*



Fatphrog said:


> Anyone who knows about this sort of thing out there?



Sorry about that, if you search for QROPS the threads will appear


----------

